# Hoping my daughter is born tonight!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

She is going to be induced In a couple hours so I'm hoping this goes fast because I promised to stay at the hospital the whole time. I'll add pictures when she's here. Wish me luck that she's pushed out today and I dont have to sleep on a hospital couch tonight.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Tell the GF I say good luck, Cory! And of course, good luck to you too. I have a sister, and as much as we fight, we have some fun. I'd say Thursday is a better day for a birthday though.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thursday? Lol I don't wanna stay here for that long. I already know after she's born I'll be here for 2 days straight. So I'm hoping this is quick and easy and I'll be out of here. With my son he was born 30 min after her water broke. It was so quick so I'm hoping this one will be just as quick.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Good luck man. Hope you wont have to spend one restless night at the hospital . What is her name going to be?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Tell her goodluck from me as well.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like a night with nothing happening. I'm sleeping in my Saturn tonight because I think the hospital smells bad. Ever try to lay down in a 2 door car? It's hard I got my seat all the way back and my feet on the dash kinda cocked sideways feet on the passenger side. It's going to be a long night.

Anyways, her name will be aaliyah I'm not sure if the Gf wants to spell it that way or not yet. I'm like out of the loop


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also thanks guys, fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

........Thursday...........


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Best of luck bud! Looks like a future fish keeper in the works


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thursday is my girlfriends birthday lol she said she's going to be super ticked if it lands on the same day because her special day will be wrecked. IMO if I can do one dinner for two birthdays in set. How could I ever forget one of them if it lands on the same day lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

On another note my but is numb from sitting in the car all night. Also I can tell tomorrow I will not be vary active because of how sore I'm going to be. My sleep so far has been about 45 min and the rest of my time has been watching movies on YouTube on my phone.


----------



## Mikikal (Aug 18, 2012)

Fingers crossed )) Good luck!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Quit posting here, then, and get some sleep!

Wish the GF a happy birthday; we share a day!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well then Funlad happy early birthday! And she's still hoping that it comes before her birthday. I think it will be funny it it happens at 12:01 tonight lol. And I wish I could sleep  I'm so tired and bored out of my mind sitting here. I'll be more up and existed when the action happens.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Update, her water just broke and she's doped up on pain meds saying funny stuff. It's funny what you say/do when your drugged up lol. Hopefully she gets out of there soon. We have decided her full name to be alayah Malina Uttech. I wanted the first name to be Malina, some of you Alaskans might now that's Alaskan native for the goddess of the sun.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck to her, and remind her to enjoy those pain meds!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It looks like she will be here soon she's at 8cm now. So not to much longer to wait. Iv also started to see the crazy side of her.... And the screaming my goodness is it loud.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you try squeezin a watermelon out and see how much noise you make....lol


----------

